# Micro Engineering code 250 track with AMS ties?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a chance to get some Micro engineering code 250 aluminum track and some AMS code 250 Narrow Guage Ties. Has anyone used these together with any success? The track and ties are from two different people and I don't really want to waste my money or time if it won't work.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry,

Not sure about that but I do know that the AMS ties work with Switchcrafters. Recently laid down some of their flex track with the AMS ties. Works and looks really nice, plus the price is very good too.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

switchcrafters sells and i believe uses Micro Engineering track. This may be the answer i wanted to hear!! thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I know the AMS ties _don't_ work with Llagas code 250 aluminum. They use a narrower base on the rail than what AMS uses. AMS's is the same profile as Sunset Valley. Sorry I can't speak directly to the ME rail, but if it's the same as SV, then you're golden. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used both ME nickel silver track and AMS brass, and their nickel silver track is definitely narrower at the foot of the rail than AMS. Not sure if their aluminum rail is the same profile though - ask them for a sample before you volume buy. Thy are very friendly.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The track and ties are from two different private people not a business. the ams is a bit wider than the ME track, about .5 mm I'm not sure if that would be critical or not. The price is so good i don't think i can pass it up though. we'll have to see.


----------

